# VOTE NOW FOR THE 2012 ABN CALENDAR!!



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't see any reason why we can't start the voting for the 2012 calendar tonight. I'll be gone Saturday and Sunday. Here's the link to the photo album once again. http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz166/Rockhounder55/ABN%202012%20Calendar/ Vote for your favorite 12 by posting the name and the photo #. We'll figure on running this at least through New Year's Day, and see how things look. Thanks everyone for your patience in this, and Merry Christmas or Happy Hanukah to all of you. [] ~Mike


----------



## carobran (Dec 23, 2011)

Here are my votes..........ROAD DOG-#'s 1,3,&4.....T D-#'s 1 & 2.....Blobbottlebob-#1.....Glassman-#'s 1 & 4.....Wheelah23-#1......Bostaurus-#1.....Diggerdirect-#1.....Blackglass-#3.....[]


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's my 12 votes for a calender:

 Roaddog#1
 RedGinger #2
 BlackGlass#4
 TD#1
 Wheelah23 #1
 Bostaurus #1
 Glassman #4
 Madpaddla #1
 Cyberdigger #1
 BlobbottleBob #1
 JoetheCrow #1
 Botlenut #1

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## glass man (Dec 23, 2011)

ROAD DOG #1
 RED GINGER #2
 CYBERDIGGER# 1
 TD #1
 Corabran #2
 Joe the Crow #4
 Bostaurus #1
 Wheelah23# 2
 Madpaddla#1
 Beendiggi#1
 Milkglassbottles#2
 Glassman #4 [only voting for me cause these are bottles that many are gone....miss them!]


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 23, 2011)

My picks:

 TD #1
 Cyberdigger #1
 Wheelah23 #1
 Glassman #2
 Bostaurus #1
 Cyberdigger #3
 Blackglass #4
 Redginger #2
 Road Dog #3 (not my pic , but I submitted)
 Blobbottlebob #2
 Dabeel #4
 Madpaddla #1


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey all, remember way back when, one of the "rules" was we didn't want more than one pic from any one member in the calendar. I should have reminded everyone about that. So Branden, please cast your vote again.  ~Mike


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Road Dog
> 
> My picks:
> 
> ...


 
 Change Cyberdigger #3 to Botlenut #2


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 23, 2011)

This was hard, but fun!  I wish we could vote for a member twice.  So, here are my votes, in no particular order.

 1. Road dog #1
 2. Black Glass #4
 3. Wheelah23 #3
 4. JTC #1
 5. Bottlenut #2
 6. Bostaurus #1
 7. Dabeel #2
 8. Glass Man # 1
 9. Madpaddla # 1
 10. TD #1
 11. Bloodyyerk # 1
 12. Tigue # 1


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 23, 2011)

My votes in no particular order:

 Road Dog #4
 Blackglass #4
 TD #1
 Dabeel #4
 milkglassbottles #1
 blobbottlebob#1
 JOETHECROW #1
 botlenut #2
 glass man #1
 cyberdigger #2


----------



## carobran (Dec 23, 2011)

Thats only 10^^^^[]


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 23, 2011)

Road Dog #1
 Red Ginger #1
 TD#1
 Dabell#4
 glassman #1
 Madpaddla #1
 Milkglass #1
 Blackglass #3
 Joethcrow #2
 Diggerdirect #2
 Bottlenut #2
 Wheelah #1


----------



## Blackglass (Dec 23, 2011)

Road Dog # 1
 TD # 2
 Wheelah23 # 1
 Botlenut # 2
 Bostaurus # 1
 Dabeel # 4
 Milkglassbottles # 1
 Madpaddla # 1
 Glass Man # 1
 Cyberdigger # 4


----------



## T D (Dec 23, 2011)

RoadDog #3
 Red Ginger #2
 BlackGlass #4
 Cyberdigger #4
 blobbottlebob #1
 Joe the Crow #2
 Wheelah #1
 bottlenut #2
 bostaurus #4
 Dabeel #4
 Diggerdirect #2
 Beendiggin #1


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just so everyone knows. Anyone can vote for the calendar pics. It's not limited to only those that submitted photos. Also, vote for your favorite 12, not 10. I know the world is supposed to end in 2012, but it's not suppose to happen until December. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 23, 2011)

_Road Dog #3_
_RedGinger #2_
_Dabeel #4_
_Beendiggin #1_
_Glassman #1_
_Blackglass #4_
_Wheelah #3_
_BosTaurus #4_
_Cyberdigger #4_
_TD #1_
_Tigue710 #2_
_MADPADDLA #1_


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 23, 2011)

I must've eaten brain beans, because that was one big brain fart! [8D]

 My other two choices are RedGinger's #1 and madpaddla's #1. I really think we should allow multiple pics from the same member, Road Dog and Blackglass especially submitted some really great pics, I feel like we'd be limiting the calendar's potential if we didn't allow those in!


----------



## carobran (Dec 23, 2011)

I cant believe im saying this[8|]...........but i agree with Wheelah[8D][]


----------



## Angelpeace (Dec 24, 2011)

I tried really hard to pick what I thought were the best pics. Here are my choices:
 REDGINGER #2
 BLACKGLASS #3
 BOSTAURUS#1
 GLASSMAN #1
 MILKGLASSBOTTLES #2
 MADPADDLA #1
 KTBI #1
 ROADDOG #3
 CYBERDIGGER #4
 TD #1
 JOETHECROW #4
 BEENDIGGIN #1
 Good luck everybody. It's going to be a beautiful calander.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 24, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to choose if I had a gun to my head, they're all great. 
 All I know is I need a calendar. In 8 days I'll be totally lost or the world will end or something because I don't have one. 
 Doctors may go broke by my not showing for appointments, work will be missed... total chaos!!![]


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't forget to vote everyone!  It's almost January!  As Rockhounder said, anyone can vote for their 12 favorite pics.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> My other two choices are RedGinger's #1 and madpaddla's #1. I really think we should allow multiple pics from the same member, Road Dog and Blackglass especially submitted some really great pics, I feel like we'd be limiting the calendar's potential if we didn't allow those in!


 
 Thanks a lot, Wheelah!  If everyone agrees with us, maybe Mike will consider it.  If it didn't exclude anyone who has been voted for already, I think it's a great idea.  I saw a member or two I would have voted for twice.  The pictures are all so good!


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 26, 2011)

[] My choices in no particular order.......Madpaddla#1....Tigue#1....Bostaurus#1....Blackglass#4....Roaddog#1.....Redginger#2 ....Wheelah23#1.....Dabeel#4......Blobbottlebob#2.....Cyberdigger#3.....Botelnut#2.......Td#1...thats all folks........


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 26, 2011)

Road Dog #3 
 RedGinger #2 
 Dabeel #4 
 Beendiggin #1 
 Glassman #1 
 Blackglass #4 
 Wheelah #3 
 BosTaurus #4 
 Cyberdigger #4 
 TD #1 
 Tigue710 #2 
 madpaddla #1


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll probably end the voting sometime Sunday night. It seems those that were interested in the calendar idea have cast their vote. I don't see any reason to continue it.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 31, 2011)

The voting will end tonight, Saturday, at midnight west coast time. So you still have 15 hours to decide your 12 finalist.  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Dec 31, 2011)

This was very hard ~
  I want them all ~
 Road dog #4
 Bottlenut #2
 Redginger#1
 cyberdigger#4
 Blackglass#4
 TD#1
 Joethecrow#1
 Carobran#3
 Wheelah23#2
 bottleblob#1
 Tigue710#1
 Madpaddla#1
 Great job everyone ~


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, the voting is over. I'll let you all know the results later. Thanks everyone that participated. []  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, Mike.  I don't have a 2012 calendar yet, as I'm waiting on this one.  I need a calendar for my OCD!  Plus, this is going to be a beautiful one.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's the list of the 12 winning photos.

 Road Dog #1
 RedGinger #2
 Blackglass #4
 cyberdigger #4
 T D #1
 Wheelah23 #1
 botlenut #2
 bostaurus #1
 Dabeel #4
 glass man #1
 madpaddla #1
 beendiggin #1

 I'll get to working on the calendar. Would each of you e-mail me a large version of your photo please? My e-mail address is rockhounder55@yahoo.com. Thanks.  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats, everyone.  Everyone is a winner, here.  They were all fantastic photos and brought me enjoyment just looking at them.  I sent my full size original to you, Mike.  Thanks for your work on this calendar.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm bumping this thread back up to the top. So far, I've only received 4 of the pics that haven't been downsized. I can't get working on the calendar until I have everyone's. Thanks.  ~Mike


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 4, 2012)

Sent you a message Mike...what's the E-mail to send the full pic to?  Also, sorry about the wait.


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 4, 2012)

I sent it a bit earlier today.  Hope you got it.


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 4, 2012)

Send the larger size photo to Mike at:

 rockhounder55@yahoo.com

 I sent mine yesterday Mike.


 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Doug, sent the pic this morning.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 5, 2012)

*RE: SEND MIKE YOUR PICS NOW FOR THE 2012 ABN CALENDAR!!*

Bumping this.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 6, 2012)

*RE: SEND MIKE YOUR PICS NOW FOR THE 2012 ABN CALENDAR!!*

I need large photos from these 3 members, please. Blackglass (#4), Wheelah23 (#1), and botlenut (#2). The sooner you get them to me, the sooner I can start on the calendar. My e-mail address is rockhounder55@yahoo.com. Thanks.  ~Mike


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 6, 2012)

*RE: SEND MIKE YOUR PICS NOW FOR THE 2012 ABN CALENDAR!!*

Pictures? Ii don't know about no stinkin' pictures.[8D]


----------



## glass man (Jan 9, 2012)

*RE: SEND MIKE YOUR PICS NOW FOR THE 2012 ABN CALENDAR!!*

Glad we finally got the pic. the right size...gotta get one of the calenders!THANK YOU FOR DOING THIS!JAMIE


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 9, 2012)

*RE: SEND MIKE YOUR PICS NOW FOR THE 2012 ABN CALENDAR!!*

Hate to be the voice of reason here... Looks like this isn't going to happen. Maybe someone will prove me wrong. It was a fun idea.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 9, 2012)

*RE: SEND MIKE YOUR PICS NOW FOR THE 2012 ABN CALENDAR!!*

I know Mike is working on it.  It's looking good!  I really hope a lot of members will want a calendar.


----------



## carobran (Jan 9, 2012)

*RE: SEND MIKE YOUR PICS NOW FOR THE 2012 ABN CALENDAR!!*

If im able to after the bottle show i will,cant make any promises though.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 9, 2012)

*RE: SEND MIKE YOUR PICS NOW FOR THE 2012 ABN CALENDAR!!*



> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Hate to be the voice of reason here... Looks like this isn't going to happen. Maybe someone will prove me wrong. It was a fun idea.


 
 What makes you think it isn't going to happen, Connor? Are you forgetting that you didn't send me your pic until this past Saturday? Hmmmm.....??? [8|] And just so everyone knows, it's almost done. []  ~Mike


----------



## Dugout (Jan 9, 2012)

*RE: SEND MIKE YOUR PICS NOW FOR THE 2012 ABN CALENDAR!!*

Yeah!!! Good going Mike!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2012)

*RE: SEND MIKE YOUR PICS NOW FOR THE 2012 ABN CALENDAR!!*



> What makes you think it isn't going to happen, Connor? Are you forgetting that you didn't send me your pic until this past Saturday? Hmmmm.....??? And just so everyone knows, it's almost done. ~Mike


 






  Good job Mike.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 10, 2012)

*RE: SEND MIKE YOUR PICS NOW FOR THE 2012 ABN CALENDAR!!*



> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good to hear. I know I am surprised.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 10, 2012)

*RE: SEND MIKE YOUR PICS NOW FOR THE 2012 ABN CALENDAR!!*



> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> If im able to after the bottle show i will,cant make any promises though.


 
 Hey Branden, I'll send you one, and you pay me back when you can. Is that a deal? ~Mike


----------



## milkglassbottles (Jan 13, 2012)

*RE: SEND MIKE YOUR PICS NOW FOR THE 2012 ABN CALENDAR!!*

I guess I didn't do too well in the popularity contest. Come to think of it, I wasn't elected class President in 4th grade either!


----------

